# Warhammer version of Lexicanum?



## CaptainLoken (May 13, 2009)

Is there a Warhammer version of -

Lexicanum unofficial Warhammer 40,000 Encyclopedia 

Heres the site for those that have not seen it.
http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/wiki/Main_Page


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

On the homepage of Lexicanum you can select to go onto either the 40k one or the Fantasy one. (Homepage being the first option on the google search).

Midnight


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

MidnightSun said:


> On the homepage of Lexicanum you can select to go onto either the 40k one or the Fantasy one. (Homepage being the first option on the google search).
> 
> Midnight


This.

Heres the link in case you're lazy: http://www.lexicanum.com/

Bookmark it, its pretty useful.


----------



## CaptainLoken (May 13, 2009)

Thanks very much there guys did not get that page when loooking. 

+rep for you both.


----------

